

Photographers Who Didn't Step in to Help - personlurking
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/jul/28/gutted-photographers-who-didnt-help

======
personlurking
I see a bit of a corollary between the topic of the article and the rather
current discussion on whether people should be making 'Instagrams' (for ex.)
or actually trying to 'save the world'.

Although if applied strictly to photographers, should those who take pictures
of 'nice sunsets' feel bad for not being war-photojournalists?

